# SWC cabling on Murano 2014



## xnaud (Jan 14, 2016)

I want to install SWC on the steering wheel and plug it to my after market Pioneer.

Can someone confirm 2 things:

1 - is the SWC cabling already there on a basic Murano?
2 - what is the part # for the controls on the steering wheel?

Thanks


----------

